# Which plywood for furniture making



## davejohnston (12 Jan 2013)

Hi, I've completed a few small projects - most recently a window seat, which was mostly hidden apart from the face frame, so appearance wasn't a big issue.

My next project is a very simple wardrobe, where appearance is a little more important. Initially I was thinking of using some oak effect conti board, but if possible I'd prefer a more natural finish.

I've heard people talking about furniture grade plywood - but I'm finding this hard to source. B&Q do plywood described as "Temperate Hardwood" 

But is this suitable for furniture making (from an appearance point of view, once stained ?). I've heard Oak plywood is popular, but I can't find anywhere near me that sells this - any ideas where I could get hold of this (Based in Northern Ireland near Belfast).

Cheers


----------



## carlb40 (12 Jan 2013)

That ply from b&q will have a very thin top veneer on it. Even heavy hand sanding will go through the veneer. Plus i am not sure which size you looked at, but it is very expensive from them. I purchased the same 18mm ply from a local ( to me) supplier for £30. 

It is not something i would use for furniture. I would either use veneered mdf / ply or possibly birch ply

Try some of these 

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=timbe ... 0&bih=1078


----------



## marcus (12 Jan 2013)

It's much easier to source oak faced mdf than oak faced plywood. The plywood is usually a special order and you may be expected to get so many sheets (or a pallet load!) to make it worth their while. MDF is cheaper too, but... it's mdf. 

Nicer than either would be to get some birch ply and some veneer and a veneer hammer and some hide glue and learn to veneer it yourself, but that may be more work than you had in mind :wink:


----------



## Giff (13 Jan 2013)

As above veneered MDF would be the best option, Oak or Ash, but you will need to edge the edges.


----------



## Waka (14 Jan 2013)

You could always use hardwood such as oak for your project


----------



## SammyQ (14 Jan 2013)

Dave, there are a couple of good plywood importers down Corporation Street. That's where the majority of the wood in the Province is imported; you can probably pick 'em out from that Google search. McGregors is a good place for hardwood, though Clarke Cunningham is really good for indiginous timbers - he's a tree surgeon, with a yard etc. I would NOT use B&Q - they're dear for tat.

PM me if you are still stuck; I'm in Belfast too. I would recommend a compromise approach, oak frames to oak-veneered ply for panels? You get the stability, looks and a reasonable cost.

Sam


----------



## undergroundhunter (15 Jan 2013)

SammyQ":ivwu4t4e said:


> I would NOT use B&Q - they're dear for tat.
> 
> PM me if you are still stuck; I'm in Belfast too. I would recommend a compromise approach, oak frames to oak-veneered ply for panels? You get the stability, looks and a reasonable cost.
> 
> Sam




+1


----------



## RogerP (15 Jan 2013)

undergroundhunter":c9cw1yc0 said:


> SammyQ":c9cw1yc0 said:
> 
> 
> > I would NOT use B&Q - they're dear for tat.
> ...


+ another one  Real wood for the frames and veneered ply or MDF (if you can't find ply) for the panels.


----------

